# Rally marshal's required



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Does anyone fancy marshaling a show rally or two next year? am looking for marshal's for the following shows.

*WARNERS SHOWS*

National Peterborough April 13th to 18th *Marshal Matchlock*

Midland (New one) at Stafford Showground June 22nd to 27th

Norfolk Norwich July 20th to 25th *Marshal camoyboy*

Western Malvern August 10th to 15th *Marshal JollyJack & sweeny
*

*MORTON SHOWS (were Event Developments)*

Kent Summer 2nd June to 5th June

Newark Autumn 1st September to 5th September *Marshal JimM*

If anyone is interested please post on here.

Its not difficult and providing we get 10 booked with Warner's you get a free pass and can arrive on the Wednesday to mark the pitches out. Free pass with Morton Shows for Marshal

So come on shout up please

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anyone PLEASE???????

Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Am I talking to myself here? If you want the show rallies then we need some folks to marshal them
No marshals No rallies so please could we have some volunteers


Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok, although being somewhat a background boy if nobody else will do it I will put myself forward to marshal the Peterborough show,. what does it entail?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Ok, although being somewhat a background boy if nobody else will do it I will put myself forward to marshal the Peterborough show,. what does it entail?


Well done. It will not be too onerous and as it is a Warner show it will be well organised. I am sure that ladyj and the new rally group committee will make sure you are briefed and know what is going on.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Jac,
You have a pm


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Matchlock said:


> Ok, although being somewhat a background boy if nobody else will do it I will put myself forward to marshal the Peterborough show,. what does it entail?


Hi Barry,

Thank you so much0 its not difficult you arrive on the Wednesday and mark out the number of pitches you have on the rally list you will get one from Warners and one from us which I try to tally with the Warners one for you, we never agree though usually:frown2:.

When folks start arriving usually about 9am on Thursday morning you just park them up and take a £1 rally fee off them and mark them off your list. This carries on till some time on Saturday usually or you could be lucky and they all arrive by Friday night, it will say on your list what day folks will be arriving. When all are in you are free to go and do your own thing. Everyone has to be off site by 12 on the Monday.

We do need to have at least 10 vans booked to get free 1 marshal pass over 40 for 2 marshal passes and over 80 for 3 marshal passes.

If you could pm me your name address and phone number home and mobile please then I can let Warners know where to send your pass to.

Any questions either post on here or pm me.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok Jac we'll do Malvern Western again.

Bob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Am still looking for marshals for the following shows please

Midland (New one) at Stafford Showground June 22nd to 27th

Norfolk Norwich July 20th to 25th

Kent Summer 2nd June to 5th June

Newark Autumn 1st September to 5th September


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anyone PLEASE its not difficult


Jac


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry, not too easy from France and the cost of bringing the MH back is high to say the least....

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Am still looking for some marshals PLEASE for the following shows

Midland (New one) at Stafford Showground June 22nd to 27th

Norfolk Norwich July 20th to 25th Marshal camoyboy

Kent Summer 2nd June to 5th June

Newark Autumn 1st September to 5th September



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

PLEASE could we have a few folks to help out so I can list the above rallies

Jacquie


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

Did you get my pm ref. marshalling at the Norfolk show? I sent you one but I can't find any trace of it now.

Colin


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

camoyboy said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Did you get my pm ref. marshalling at the Norfolk show? I sent you one but I can't find any trace of it now.
> 
> Colin


Yes thanks Colin have replied now

Jac


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Having a lot of trouble with MHF site. Can hardly stay logged on and typing is painfully slow!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

patp said:


> Having a lot of trouble with MHF site. Can hardly stay logged on and typing is painfully slow!


Did you want to marshal a show Pat? if so which one

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Am still looking for some marshals *PLEASE* for the following shows

Midland (New one) at Stafford Showground June 22nd to 27th

Kent Summer 2nd June to 5th June

Anyone?


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Sorry Jac but we are abroad those dates.

Regards Bob


----------

